# Question about lats on the bench



## mickems (Apr 29, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago, I had decided to change some of my training. As I am new to powerlifting and a little less new to lifting in general, I was curious as to know about using the lats for the bottom movement of the bench. I have currently been trying to correct my form (which I wasn't aware of until a friend turned me on to some really insightful videos). :32 (17): So I have been training my lats to activate well, trying at least, because it's hard for me to be mentally aware of everything going on as far as head placement, arch, feet stance, shoulders back, etc. all this going on at one time, takes some getting use to. Oh yeah, I forgot, I had a question. Is the lats activation/ contraction contributing to the lift as I come down to sternum ? is it necessary? Will some of you PL's tell me what's up?


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 29, 2015)

yes lats are a big part of benching. Steel once told me your Lats should be sore after a good bench day. Idk the science of the whole bench and which muscles are being used during each part but I'm sure someone will stop by n  break it down.

Also was told to bench as if you were ripping the bar apart which I belevie has something to do with your Lats. 

A


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2015)

You want to feel like you are bending the bar on your way down to your chest...that will properly fire you lats and control the bar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

When I am set on the bench I retract my shoulder blades which will cause the traps to tighten. At the same time I flare my lats out like a bodybuilder does in a lat spread. 

As I bring the bar down my triceps will smash into them giving me a foundation to press off of. So not only does it stop the bars decent so it doesn't sink into my belly, it gives me the initial pop and some drive on the way back up.

Bench is a full body lift. Every muscle can be put to use.


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2015)

so lats should be tight the whole time, just like everything else?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

mickems said:


> so lats should be tight the whole time, just like everything else?


Yes every muscle should be rigid.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2015)

mickems said:


> so lats should be tight the whole time, just like everything else?



Yup, and unless your Steeler and it comes naturally, it's not easy. It's taken me a couple years to really learn how to get tight.

You'll know you are starting to get it right when you start cramping up on the bench....


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't bench the way these guys do so my input is just gonna fuk you up. The lag flareing thing works if your grip is wide enough.  Mine is not.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 29, 2015)

Someone say bench?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't bench the way these guys do so my input is just gonna fuk you up. The lag flareing thing works if your grip is wide enough.  Mine is not.



Steel also has an extra tricep where your elbow should be...I've seen it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Someone say bench?


Check your title 



Steelers4Life said:


> my input is just gonna fuk you up.



Along with anyone else subjected to it!

Zing!!!!

Oh shit someone get this dude some burn cream!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Check your title
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get the hint.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 29, 2015)

Good thread Mick. I literally have no idea what i'm doing on the bench. I have always lifted by myself so that doesn't help either. Good tips, dudes. I'll try a few of these things today at the gym.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2015)

SFGiants said:


>


Love this dude I didn't really pay much attention to him until maybe a year ago. Unlike a lot of other powerlifters out there who coach he talks anatomy and leverages. Key info


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Good thread Mick. I literally have no idea what i'm doing on the bench. I have always lifted by myself so that doesn't help either. Good tips, dudes. I'll try a few of these things today at the gym.



yeah, I know. I thought I was doing it right the way bodybuilding.com showed me in their video. lol.


----------



## mickems (Apr 29, 2015)

SFGiants said:


>



he's got a crossfit shirt on. lol.  I heard "chesticles in the air"  "small weenis".


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 30, 2015)

SFG,

These 2 videos are awesome. Some really good info there. With my back issues, what can I do to help with my setup so that I am getting my arse and lower back up off the bench?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> SFG,
> 
> These 2 videos are awesome. Some really good info there. With my back issues, what can I do to help with my setup so that I am getting my arse and lower back up off the bench?


Setting up is something you have to force your body to do but as for the back maybe learn some loosening stretches, lacrosse and rumble roller stuff..

Setting up isn't comfortable at all not for me it ain't.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2015)

mickems said:


> he's got a crossfit shirt on. lol.  I heard "chesticles in the air"  "small weenis".



They are sponsored by Reebok, Mark and Jesse designed the Reebok Crossfit Power Shoe which is actually a Powerlifting shoe like Chucks but much better.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 30, 2015)

I do love to bench, and all the pointers given are very valuable and spot on, however each individual has to apply which technique will work for you. To me it was all about taking the solid advice from individuals and tweaking them to my liking and to get the bar from point "A" to point "B" and back to point "A" again. I guess I should stress, until you have found your style or technique, BIG benches can wait...lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

stonetag said:


> I do love to bench, and all the pointers given are very valuable and spot on, however each individual has to apply which technique will work for you. To me it was all about taking the solid advice from individuals and tweaking them to my liking and to get the bar from point "A" to point "B" and back to point "A" again. I guess I should stress, until you have found your style or technique, BIG benches can wait...lol


Absolutely. Where he is asking about lats in bench I don't mind answering. Beyond that I require video or hands on to determine the best leverages for the lifter.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely. Where he is asking about lats in bench I don't mind answering. Beyond that I require video or hands on to determine the best leverages for the lifter.



POB,


I've got a herniated L5-S1 and find it difficult/painful to get that much arch. Suggestions? or is rolling going to be the only option?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> POB,
> 
> 
> I've got a herniated L5-S1 and find it difficult/painful to get that much arch. Suggestions? or is rolling going to be the only option?


Well you don't compete in PL so building a massive bench isn't really that important. PM me a vid of your bench sometime and we can make adjustments.

Most likely you will get more mobility out of your thoracic spine by actually focusing on bringing your chest to the bar rather than bringing the bar down. 

Our lumbar spine is not made for mobility but for stability. In a perfectly healthy individual you are lucky to get 15 degrees of rotation there.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot fukkers.  Now I have to learn how to bench again cuz I didn't know any of this shit.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 30, 2015)

I remember asking sf for some bench tips a while back.

One thing i remember was ..."its a whole body lift"


----------



## IWannaGetBig (May 3, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Thanks a lot fukkers.  Now I have to learn how to bench again cuz I didn't know any of this shit.



After watching these vids I said the same thing to myself. The technique I've used so far has got me to 385 and so I have to wonder if due to setup limitations and father time if this will be my highest on the flat bench. Not doubting myself, just acceptance of circumstance.


----------

